# oversea's surrogacy question



## slinky (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi all

We are currently expecting twins ( due beginning of Mar 14) in India via a lovely surrogate.

My question is to those lovely couples who have successfully undergone this process.

Since the time taken to undergo the immigration process is so lengthy, how did you manage flight bookings? Did you book one way flights or returns?

Any help and advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi

We are also expecting twins in march with a wonderful indian surrogate  

We live in Ireland so the coming home process is a bit different to uk except for the frro.

Have you begun packing yet, so hard to know what to pack for twins  

Rosebud


----------



## slinky (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi
Congratulations on your twins.
Yes it is quite overwhelming. No not started packing yet. Have you started packing>>

I have started looking at things in the shops. Bought our first bibs today.
Still unsure of what to buy for the twins to sleep in. I looked at folding carry cots, but now that I have actually seen one in the shop, I have changed my mind. They are so heavy and huge!!

it would be good to keep in touch and exchange idea's.

Slinky
xx


----------

